# Neuer Servern Online!



## Geige (26. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Laut Amboss ist der neue Server Nerthus online!
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss

mfg
Geige


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Momentan sind alle Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade alles abgeschmiert und ich wette in wenigen Sekunden geht der erste Thread "Ey wo sind die Server?" auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Feine Sache, dies zu sein scheint.
Abwarten ob die Lage sich bessert, wir müssen.


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Also bei mir sind alle Offline

Irgendwas von System blablabla,Disc und nun komm ich netmal mehr durchn Login Server


----------



## Geige (26. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Grade alles abgeschmiert und ich wette in wenigen Sekunden geht der erste Thread "Ey wo sind die Server?" auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nehme noch Wetten entgegen wie lange es dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (26. September 2009)

puhh...dachte das mein acc.gehackt wurde....weil in game stand das ich gerade schon angemeldet bin und zack war ich aus dem server!^^


----------



## Oronarc (26. September 2009)

Frech ist allerdings die Meldung "Systemfehler" - mal schauen, wann der erste voll Panik Windows neu installiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ajael (26. September 2009)

1min37 ich setzt 5 €


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Bei mir kam auch "Ihr seid schon angemeldet"


----------



## jlij (26. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> puhh...dachte das mein acc.gehackt wurde....weil in game stand das ich gerade schon angemeldet bin und zack war ich aus dem server!^^



hatte ich auch und war sehr verwundert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (26. September 2009)

Ich warte 45Minuten in der Warteschlnage und das auf Balder 10Minuten später ist der Server down! -.-

is doch kein Problem ne News zu schreiben meine fresse


----------



## Aranai (26. September 2009)

Hmmm das Problem ist aber, das wir gard bei nem Bossmob wahren... , die hätten das mal ruhig ankündiegen können...


----------



## Fyralon (26. September 2009)

Jo...alles weg inclusive der offz. page....mal sehen wie langs dauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (26. September 2009)

Da bin ich beruhigt das nicht nur bei mir login server rumspinnt ô.o Krieg da nen Standbild und gehts wieder, kann aber nichts mehr anklicken oder derartiges!


----------



## Sedivh (26. September 2009)

ja hmm sehr lustig gerade 45 min gewartet inner warteschlange und dann server down ^^ 
kommt davon das ich das essen nicht aufgegessen habe....

jetzt kommt der neue server oder?  und wie hilft uns das jetzt sind wir nimmer überbevölkert?


----------



## Kadrus (26. September 2009)

Kommen gleich bestimmt wieder on! *hoff*


----------



## Bedzi (26. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich nehme noch Wetten entgegen wie lange es dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wette mit 1000000 Kinah....^^

nee nur joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dvd4two (26. September 2009)

ich war in der warteschlange bei 33 / 1433 also nur noch 8 min. bis ich spielen kann und jetzt sowas


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Momentan sind alle Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sind die down weil der andere server hochgefahren wird?


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Ich warte 45Minuten in der Warteschlnage und das auf Balder 10Minuten später ist der Server down! -.-
> 
> is doch kein Problem ne News zu schreiben meine fresse



Die sollen ne News schreiben "In 10min schmieren unsere Server ab, weil es dann zu einem Systemfehler kommt" ???

Ich denke der momentane Serverdown war nicht gewollt.
Denkt doch bitte mal nach bevor ihr sowas schreibt


----------



## Geige (26. September 2009)

Ich bin wirklich froh endlich kann man denn ganzen Warteschlangen
Whinern etwas vernünftiges Erwiedern!


----------



## Teiby (26. September 2009)

Wie eine Welle sind alle Off in meiner Gruppe und dann kam die Meldung: Systemfehler ^^


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

Server down? wenn dann die login-server. Spiel grad uafm laptop, wollt auf pc loggen, ging nicht. Naja, gottseidank noch im spiel, muss ich aufm lappen weiterspieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

dvd4two schrieb:


> ich war in der warteschlange bei 33 / 1433 also nur noch 8 min. bis ich spielen kann und jetzt sowas


wenn du dann schnell bist kommste evtl sofort drauf ;9


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Frech ist allerdings die Meldung "Systemfehler" - mal schauen, wann der erste voll Panik Windows neu installiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Ja sind wohl nicht alle vom Server geflogen. Paar aus Gilde sind auch noch im Spiel. Betrifft wohl nur Login Server !


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (26. September 2009)

Jenachdem wie lange Down,wäre ein EXP Bonus ganz nett wie in anderen Asia Grindern(bzw. Spiele aus Asien)


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bei mir kam auch "Ihr seid schon angemeldet"


Selber Fehler bei mir und nun haeng ich beim Anmelden. Komisch ist, dass meine Freundin am anderen Rechner munter weiter spielt...


----------



## Bedzi (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> Server down? wenn dann die login-server. Spiel grad uafm laptop, wollt auf pc loggen, ging nicht. Naja, gottseidank noch im spiel, muss ich aufm lappen weiterspieln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hm.....das ist komisch^^

meinst auch AION<---- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

hilfe die server sind down jetzt muss ich zurück ins rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. September 2009)

Also ich bin auch noch Online auf Kromede wäre dann aber auch amok gelaufen nach 50 min warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das amok bitte nicht ernst nehmen ich plane nichts)


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Jenachdem wie lange Down,wäre ein EXP Bonus ganz nett wie in anderen Asia Grindern(bzw. Spiele aus Asien)



Ja du kriegst sofort Level 50 gut geschrieben. Die Server werden nun sicher für den Rest des Tages offline sein. Denke das es in 10min wieder weiter geht....

Und wenn dich sowas stört, darfste kein MMORPG zum Release spielen, denn das sind Probleme die zu 99% immer auftauchen und sich auch nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## crewean (26. September 2009)

aaaaah ich will spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Wenn nur die Login-Server down wären,wär ich doch net aus dem Spiel geflogen


----------



## Draklur (26. September 2009)

bin gerade von kromede geflogen mit systemfehler


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

> hm.....das ist komisch^^
> 
> meinst auch AION<---- jester.gif



Ja. auf kromede hau ich noch fröhlich mobs- wobei das aufm laptop wirklich blöde ist. hoffentlich sind die loginserver bald wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wurden vllt kurz runtergefahren, um den neuen server drauf zu konfigurieren oder sowas?)


----------



## Yoh (26. September 2009)

Jo spiele auch auf Kormede...Hatte ca 15min extreme latenz probleme, wurde dan gekickt und nun spinnt loggin server rum -.-


----------



## Membaris (26. September 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch noch Online auf Kromede wäre dann aber auch amok gelaufen nach 50 min warteschlange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja nee is Klaaa ^^


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (26. September 2009)

Wofür bezahle ich denn hier gleich direkt Kündigen


----------



## Satus (26. September 2009)

Super 1,5 Stunden in der Warteschlange - völlig umsonst -.-


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Wofür bezahle ich denn hier gleich direkt Kündigen



TROLL dich fort


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Wofür bezahle ich denn hier gleich direkt Kündigen



Tu das bitte und dann troll woanders rum...


----------



## Bedzi (26. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Login-Server down wären,wär ich doch net aus dem Spiel geflogen




wer weiss vieleicht spielen die ja auch auf einen privat server,nur wissen sie es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (26. September 2009)

*schleicht sich erneut humpelnd in den threat, kratz sich kurz den buckel, sieht sich um und spuckt auf den boden*

NCSoft versagt. Meisssssster, die Saat der Zwietracht wächst und gedeiht.

*schleppt sich nach draussen und blickt verachtungsvoll zurück in den Thread*


----------



## Draklur (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Wofür bezahle ich denn hier gleich direkt Kündigen



du hast noch garnichts bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

sytemfehler was hat des blos zu bedeuten?


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Für die Warteschlangenheuler...es kommt ein neuer Server, schon vergessen? Da werden sicher einige anfangen und die Schlangen werden kürzer.


----------



## Squizzel (26. September 2009)

Ich verteil gleich eine Runde 13€-Joker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

ich wunder mich echt, das manche leute schinbar wirklich NUR positive seiten sehen wenn ein spiel bald reeased wird-marginale sachen wie "lags, bugs, dinge die nicht gefallen könnten" werden getrost übersehen. wie bei warhammer-wird alles toll und schön, und als es wie verrückt gelagged hat waren sie panisch... obwohl es eigentlich nachvollziehbar ist, das die server momentan überfüllt sind.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> *schleicht sich erneut humpelnd in den threat, kratz sich kurz den buckel, sieht sich um und spuckt auf den boden*
> 
> NCSoft versagt. Meisssssster, die Saat der Zwietracht wächst und gedeiht.
> 
> *schleppt sich nach draussen und blickt verachtungsvoll zurück in den Thread*





Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> TROLL dich fort



Same 4 u


----------



## Tecconicor (26. September 2009)

UNGEWOLLTER CHARAKTER RESET


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

Muss jetzt jeder troll hier reinspammen?


Tecconicor schrieb:


> UNGEWOLLTER CHARAKTER RESET



Nicht mal lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

Immer wieder Interessant wie hier jemand von Bezahlen redet der warscheinlich bei Amazon.de bestellt hat noch nichts Abgebucht wurde und gerade mal seine Daten fürs Elv eingetragen hat.


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> ich wunder mich echt, das manche leute schinbar wirklich NUR positive seiten sehen wenn ein spiel bald reeased wird-marginale sachen wie "lags, bugs, dinge die nicht gefallen könnten" werden getrost übersehen. wie bei warhammer-wird alles toll und schön, und als es wie verrückt gelagged hat waren sie panisch...



Nur, Aion läuft, mit Ausnahme der langen Warteschlangen absolut Fehlerfrei, Aion mit WAR zu vergleichen ist, als würdest du die Star Trek Enterprise E mit einem Trabi vergleichen.


----------



## Oníshanu (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> ich wunder mich echt, das manche leute schinbar wirklich NUR positive seiten sehen wenn ein spiel bald reeased wird-marginale sachen wie "lags, bugs, dinge die nicht gefallen könnten" werden getrost übersehen. wie bei warhammer-wird alles toll und schön, und als es wie verrückt gelagged hat waren sie panisch...



Also so seh ich es nicht.Habe deswegen beschlossen mir das Spiel erst ein paar Tage später schicken zu lassen bis das alles wieder ins Lot gekommen ist und ich dem ganzen Rummel entkommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draklur (26. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Immer wieder Interessant wie hier jemand von Bezahlen redet der warscheinlich bei Amazon.de bestellt hat noch nichts Abgebucht wurde und gerade mal seine Daten fürs Elv eingetragen hat.



jop recht geb ^^


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

viele haben ihre chars schon auf über lvl 20 , wer will dann schon auf nem neuen server anfangen ? 
und kommt jetzt nicht mit denen wo des spiel erst bei release gekauft haben ,die warteschlangen waren schon beim headstart gewaltig .
müsen 1 monat warten dann werden paar spieler wieder gehn , dann sind auch keine wartezeiten mehr und wer will jetzt schon auf nem neuen server anfangen wo später nix los ist .


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung das die Putzfrau wiedermal übers Stromkabel gefallen ist


----------



## Geige (26. September 2009)

Manche sind 20+ andere sind erst im Level bereich von 1-10, die werden es sich überlegen, ob sie
auf den neuen Server gehen!


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Ich denke es werden genug auf dem neuen Server anfangen, ich werds zwar nicht aber denke der Server sollte sich schnell füllen.

Aion ist seit gestern released, viele kamen wegen der Warteschlangen vermutlich noch nichtmal gross zum spielen. Genau die werden als erstes wechseln.


----------



## Squizzel (26. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur, Aion läuft, mit Ausnahme der langen Warteschlangen absolut Fehlerfrei, Aion mit WAR zu vergleichen ist, als würdest du die Star Trek Enterprise E mit einem Trabi vergleichen.



Reicht dir der vergrabene Sternzerstörer in der Wüste nicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das die Putzfrau wiedermal übers Stromkabel gefallen ist




Ist heutzutage nicht Wireless In?

*schmunzel*


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> viele haben ihre chars schon auf über lvl 20 , wer will dann schon auf nem neuen server anfangen ?
> und kommt jetzt nicht mit denen wo des spiel erst bei release gekauft haben ,die warteschlangen waren schon beim headstart gewaltig .
> müsen 1 monat warten dann werden paar spieler wieder gehn , dann sind auch keine wartezeiten mehr und wer will jetzt schon auf nem neuen server anfangen wo später nix los ist .


Dann können sich die heuler aber nicht mehr über die warteschlange aufregen da sie ja die Chance hatten auf einen Server zu gehen der nicht voll ist, vorallem für leute die jetzt noch dazu kommen

Konnte jmd schon wieder einloggen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> viele haben ihre chars schon auf über lvl 20 , wer will dann schon auf nem neuen server anfangen ?
> und kommt jetzt nicht mit denen wo des spiel erst bei release gekauft haben ,die warteschlangen waren schon beim headstart gewaltig .
> müsen 1 monat warten dann werden paar spieler wieder gehn , dann sind auch keine wartezeiten mehr und wer will jetzt schon auf nem neuen server anfangen wo später nix los ist .



Ich würde sagen, viele, die erst Abends spielen können, waren nichtmal im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, zumindest auf Thor/Votan, oder wenn dann nur kurz.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

> Nur, Aion läuft, mit Ausnahme der langen Warteschlangen absolut Fehlerfrei, Aion mit WAR zu vergleichen als würdest du die Star Trek Enterprise E mit einem Trabi vergleichen.



Hab mich blöd ausgedrückt-eben, aion läuft super. aber manche leute sehen vor release nur positive sachen, jetzt sind warteschlangen und schon heulen sie rum. das war nix gegen aion, das hatte nen super start.


----------



## Bedzi (26. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> viele haben ihre chars schon auf über lvl 20 , wer will dann schon auf nem neuen server anfangen ?
> und kommt jetzt nicht mit denen wo des spiel erst bei release gekauft haben ,die warteschlangen waren schon beim headstart gewaltig .
> müsen 1 monat warten dann werden paar spieler wieder gehn , dann sind auch keine wartezeiten mehr und wer will jetzt schon auf nem neuen server anfangen wo später nix los ist .




abwarten gibs bestimmt ein paar und neue kommen ja auch noch dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bordin (26. September 2009)

was haltet ihr davon die server sind wieder on ? ^^

http://aion.buffed.de/


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Immer wieder Interessant wie hier jemand von Bezahlen redet der warscheinlich bei Amazon.de bestellt hat noch nichts Abgebucht wurde und gerade mal seine Daten fürs Elv eingetragen hat.



doch ich hab bezahlt einmal das spiel und einmal ne gametimekarte da elv bugged ist...


----------



## Yoh (26. September 2009)

Also ich komm immer noch nicht drauf und ihr?


----------



## latosa (26. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Immer wieder Interessant wie hier jemand von Bezahlen redet der warscheinlich bei Amazon.de bestellt hat noch nichts Abgebucht wurde und gerade mal seine Daten fürs Elv eingetragen hat.


ich habe auch bei amazon bestellt und es wurde schon abgebucht(gestern)


----------



## Staalkeer (26. September 2009)

nein sind noch nich online


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

http://twitter.com/aion_ayase "Many of you are reporting EU disconnects. Looking into it."


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> doch ich hab bezahlt einmal das spiel und einmal ne gametimekarte da elv bugged ist...




Dann ist es evtl. Ärgerlich aber um dich zu beruhigen, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen CHampions Online angetan, 50 Euro das SPiel was man Aktivieren musste mit einer GC für 26 Ocken, sorich knappe 80 Euronen.


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

habe halt schlechte erfahrung mit warhammer gemacht , da waren am anfang auch jeden abend warteschlangen und dann haben se neue server bereitgestellt und paar monate später war NIX mehr los auf den servern und sie haben die server wieder geschlossen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. September 2009)

finde es gut das sie ne neuen auf gemachtz haben^^ 

hoffenlich laufen die server am montag oder dienstag stabil will dann auch zocken xD


----------



## Bedzi (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> doch ich hab bezahlt einmal das spiel und einmal ne gametimekarte da elv bugged ist...




selbst schuld...und elv geht zumintenst bei mir und habs auch gleich auch gekündigt^^


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

immernochnicht geflogen-wieso fliegen die einen und die andren nicht? o.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyralon (26. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur, Aion läuft, mit Ausnahme der langen Warteschlangen absolut Fehlerfrei, Aion mit WAR zu vergleichen ist, als würdest du die Star Trek Enterprise E mit einem Trabi vergleichen.



Richtig.Bei Warhammer ging monatelang nach Release nichts und selbst heute ruckelt sich das Game an völlig "leeren" Plätzen ohne ersichtlichen Grund plötzlich zu tode auf nem 2000 € Rechner.Von den 1000 Grafikbugs usw usf will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Aion ist das bis jetzt stabilste und sauberste Game bei Release.....ohne Zweifel.



Mfg


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> immernochnicht geflogen-wieso fliegen die einen und die andren nicht? o.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  die anderen gleiten nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Membaris (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> immernochnicht geflogen-wieso fliegen die einen und die andren nicht? o.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil sie es KÖNNEN ^^


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (26. September 2009)

Ich hab ebenfalls bezahlt GTC und Spiel,und wäre ich neben meinem unglaublich guten Aussehen auch noch Stur wäre ich noch lvl 1 weil ich auf Thor spielen wollte,habe ich aber wegen den Warteschlangen nicht,ist man augfm Server kacken die ab.
Das wird Konsequenzen haben


Gekündigt unverschämtheit


----------



## Ajael (26. September 2009)

Also war das laut ayase ungeplant Oo
gucken we ma wie langes dauert bis wir wida reinkönne


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

wann boxt klitschko? vielleicht komme ich bis dato noch ins game rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. September 2009)

Ich bin noch Online aber mit 800er ping kaum spielbar...

Edit: Klitschko fängt glaub ich um 4uhr oder so an


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> immernochnicht geflogen-wieso fliegen die einen und die andren nicht? o.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil sie unverschämtes Glück haben -.-


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wann boxt klitschko? vielleicht komme ich bis dato noch ins game rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  5:00 uhr auf RTL


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Dann ist es evtl. Ärgerlich aber um dich zu beruhigen, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen CHampions Online angetan, 50 Euro das SPiel was man Aktivieren musste mit einer GC für 26 Ocken, sorich knappe 80 Euronen.



^^mach dir nix drauß was ich schon sinlos  im mmorpgs investiert haben,^^ich sag nur aoc,hellgate london,archlord (damals noch 50 euro) uswusw


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls bezahlt GTC und Spiel,und wäre ich neben meinem unglaublich guten Aussehen auch noch Stur wäre ich noch lvl 1 weil ich auf Thor spielen wollte,habe ich aber wegen den Warteschlangen nicht,ist man augfm Server kacken die ab.
> Das wird Konsequenzen haben
> 
> 
> Gekündigt unverschämtheit




Na die Konsequenzen will ich sehen.

Wenn dein Internet mal nich geht wird da direkt der Anbieter verklagt?


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Kinder hört auf rumzuheulen mit wäh wäh ich hab schon bezahlt wäh wäh



Ihr habt jahrelang WoW bezahlt,da gabs/gibts auch heute noch haufenweise Server-Downs.
Und habt ihr von Blizzard jemals 1 Tag zurückbekommen?Ich glaube nicht!

Immer nur: Das Problem ist uns bekannt,und wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> 5:00 uhr auf RTL




bis dato sollte es wohl ja klappen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

> Ich hab ebenfalls bezahlt GTC und Spiel,und wäre ich neben meinem unglaublich guten Aussehen auch noch Stur wäre ich noch lvl 1 weil ich auf Thor spielen wollte,habe ich aber wegen den Warteschlangen nicht,ist man augfm Server kacken die ab.
> Das wird Konsequenzen haben


Wieso habich das gefühl, das du einer von denen warst, die vor ner woche noch "FU BLIZZ aion wird der wow killer!!!!" geschrien haben?

Und wie gesagt, aion läuft super. ich hab nur das GEHYPE miteinander verglichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Wenn dein Internet mal nich geht wird da direkt der Anbieter verklagt?



dafür gibt es ausgleich/bzw gutschrift zumindest bei alice...





Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Ihr habt jahrelang WoW bezahlt,da gabs/gibts auch heute noch haufenweise Server-Downs.
> Und habt ihr von Blizzard jemals 1 Tag zurückbekommen?Ich glaube nicht!
> 
> Immer nur: Das Problem ist uns bekannt,und wir arbeiten daran.




ehhmmm naja als zu classic hat mann doch so einige tage/wochen (insgesammt) bekommen,mit bc hats dann nachgelassen und zu lich king gibt es nix mehr


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls bezahlt GTC und Spiel,und wäre ich neben meinem unglaublich guten Aussehen auch noch Stur wäre ich noch lvl 1 weil ich auf Thor spielen wollte,habe ich aber wegen den Warteschlangen nicht,ist man augfm Server kacken die ab.
> Das wird Konsequenzen haben
> 
> 
> Gekündigt unverschämtheit


Glaub ich nicht die nscoft seite ist down, und troll dich endlich fort sonst gibt mein smiley und hat dich 
Achtung zu niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (26. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Ihr habt jahrelang WoW bezahlt,da gabs/gibts auch heute noch haufenweise Server-Downs.
> Und habt ihr von Blizzard jemals 1 Tag zurückbekommen?Ich glaube nicht!



So drei bis vier Mal schon ^^


----------



## Magmion (26. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> bis dato sollte es wohl ja klappen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 teufel is nen eichhörnchen


----------



## Freewalker (26. September 2009)

Sollen die Mimimi-Leute doch alle kündigen. Kommt man schneller ins Game und die Chats steigen auch wieder im Niveau^^


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ^^mach dir nix drauß was ich schon sinlos  im mmorpgs investiert haben,^^ich sag nur aoc,hellgate london,archlord (damals noch 50 euro) uswusw



Hehe, kann ich genau Nachfühlen.

Fragt mal nicht wie froh meine Freundin ist das ich nun wieder EIN Spiel habe und nicht bei jedem Einkauf im Saturn rumgammel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Freundin zuzwinker*


----------



## dat_holgi (26. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Kinder hört auf rumzuheulen mit wäh wäh ich hab schon bezahlt wäh wäh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch tatsächlich gabs da einmal 1 oder 2 tage geschenkt, wegen server probs die gravierender waren


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> dafür gibt es ausgleich/bzw gutschrift zumindest bei alice...





<<< Auch Alice-User und kann die Gutschriften bezeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> Wieso habich das gefühl, das du einer von denen warst, die vor ner woche noch "FU BLIZZ aion wird der wow killer!!!!" geschrien haben?
> 
> Und wie gesagt, aion läuft super. ich hab nur das GEHYPE miteinander verglichen.
> 
> ...




das blöde ist doch, das aion wirklich nice ist. deswegen nerfen ja die warteschlangen besonders...
und zum thema hypen... ich glaube aion ist das erste game (zumndest die publisher) die den ball so flache halten wie kein anderes game.
man kann von glück sprechen wenn überhaupt eine pc-zeitschrift aion erwähnt...


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Naja, idealer Zeitpunkt um mal was zu essen oder Sportschau zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltet ihr auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bordin (26. September 2009)

schön mit eurer gutschrift 

da aber noch alle kostenlos spielen gibts keine gutschrift da niemand was bezahlt hat


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> <<< Auch Alice-User und kann die Gutschriften bezeugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir berlina sind ebend die elite....





Synti schrieb:


> man kann von glück sprechen wenn überhaupt eine pc-zeitschrift aion erwähnt...



doch doch aktuelle pcgames zb sind es mehrer seiten .
und nartührlich pro/contra wowvs aion wobei aion nur in der grafik punktet^^


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

Die hypes waren auch auf die community bezogen. ich hab vor ner woche nurnoch von aion gelesen. auch in den wow newas, nachn paar newas kam wow ist mist, ich zock aion. mal freundlicher, mal auf deine mudda niveau.


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> wir berlina sind ebend die elite....




<--- auch berliner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> wir berlina sind ebend die elite....



Worin? Im schlecht Abschneiden bei PISA? Oder in den höchsten Arbeitslosenzahlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ajael (26. September 2009)

> *aion_ayase*Still working to resolve EU website and EU server login problems.



Schnella arbeiten Jungs plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (26. September 2009)

Still working to resolve EU website and EU server login problems.half a minute ago from Seesmic


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Worin? Im schlecht Abschneiden bei PISA? Oder in den höchsten Arbeitslosenzahlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ka ich bin aus dem schulalter seid 15 jahren raus^^
sachsen hat glaube mehr^^


----------



## dat_holgi (26. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Worin? Im schlecht Abschneiden bei PISA? Oder in den höchsten Arbeitslosenzahlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub die höchste arbeitslosenzahl haben se gar nich oder?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

"Still working to resolve EU website and EU server login problems." "http://twitter.com/aion_ayase
"


Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, idealer Zeitpunkt um mal was zu essen oder Sportschau zu gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich guck lieber Bayern gegen Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (26. September 2009)

Ich kenn auch 2 Spieler die bis vor 2 Tagen noch absolute Hardcore WoW Fanboys waren und jedes Spiel wo es nur ging nieder gemacht haben. Seit gestern spielen sie Aion und was ist wenn man sie nach WoW fragt ? "Lol son scheiss Spiel hab ich nie gespielt, blizz ist der letzte Rotz, Aion rockt alles" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sind sie unsere Fan/Flameboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (26. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ka ich bin aus dem schulalter seid 15 jahren raus^^
> sachsen hat glaube mehr^^



Ne aber Bremen ^^


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> Die hypes waren auch auf die community bezogen. ich hab vor ner woche nurnoch von aion gelesen. auch in den wow newas, nachn paar newas kam wow ist mist, ich zock aion. mal freundlicher, mal auf deine mudda niveau.




wobei man sagen muß, das aion das erste spiel im wow-forum ist, wo die mehrheit das game positiv bewertet...
(praktisch so eine art ritterschlag) <--- scherzl


----------



## Ajael (26. September 2009)

ICH BIN WIDA DRINN ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (26. September 2009)

Ja, die fanboys sind lustig mitanzusehen.^^


----------



## teroa (26. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch 2 Spieler die bis vor 2 Tagen noch absolute Hardcore WoW Fanboys waren und jedes Spiel wo es nur ging nieder gemacht haben. Seit gestern spielen sie Aion und was ist wenn man sie nach WoW fragt ? "Lol son scheiss Spiel hab ich nie gespielt, blizz ist der letzte Rotz, Aion rockt alles"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




normale so ist es bei allen games..


----------



## Bordin (26. September 2009)

Bundesland 
Mai 2009 	
Mai 2009
Berlin 	239.076 	14,2 %
Sachsen-Anhalt 	171.978 	14,0 %
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 	118.588 	13,6 %
Sachsen 	285.633 	13,3 %
Brandenburg 	186.082 	12,6 %
Bremen 	38.801 	12,0 %
Thüringen 	140.853 	11,8 %
Nordrhein-Westfalen 	812.030 	9,0 %
Hamburg 	79.081 	8,6 %
Saarland 	39.275 	7,8 %
Schleswig-Holstein 	109.696 	7,7 %
Niedersachsen 	307.517 	7,7 %
Hessen 	215.980 	7,0 %
Rheinland-Pfalz 	129.236 	6,2 %
Baden-Württemberg 	286.533 	5,1 %
Bayern 	314.732 	4,7 %
Ostdeutschland 	1.124.210 	13,3 %
Westdeutschland 	2.333.818 	6,9 %
Deutschland 	3.458.028 	8,2 %


----------



## Dralion (26. September 2009)

@ Bordin: Wir haben alle 50 euro gezahlt für den ersten Monat...also hier spielt keiner umsonst. Auf der packung stand nicht 27 Spieltage wegen Server Problemen...hört auf die immer in den Schutz zu nehmen wenn es um kohle geht. Dein Auto hat auch nach dem kauf sofort zu funktionieren.


----------



## Yoh (26. September 2009)

Still working to resolve EU website and EU server login problems.

Denke das dauert noch bisl


----------



## Acuria (26. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Worin? Im schlecht Abschneiden bei PISA? Oder in den höchsten Arbeitslosenzahlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also ich bin dann wohl doch keiner denn ich bin weder Dumm, hässlich noch Arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedivh (26. September 2009)

login geht wieder !"!


----------



## pbast6 (26. September 2009)

Ich seh das jetzt nach fast einer Woche spielen so:
Spielerisch locker auf WoW Level aber halt deutlich weniger Massenkompatibel und deshalb meiner Meinung keine Konkurenz in Sachen Abozahlen.


----------



## Bedzi (26. September 2009)

Ajael schrieb:


> ICH BIN WIDA DRINN !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. September 2009)

Ajael schrieb:


> ICH BIN WIDA DRINN !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch auf Thor und dass ohne Warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gogo an die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (26. September 2009)

year der servereinbruch hat mich schneller ins game gebracht als mit der warteschlange...
gibt nämlich keine wartezeit...

btw.
berlin ftw.


----------



## Squizzel (26. September 2009)

Menno der neue Server ist noch nicht da


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (26. September 2009)

Erwarte nicht zu viel


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. September 2009)

an alle voicetool user: bei uns aus der Legion hat es JEDEN der das voicetool "Shockvoice" benutzt aus dem spiel gehauen...alle die dieses programm nicht genutzt haben, konnten weiter spielen, dies ist uns grade aufgefallen...nachdem man das Programm geschlossen hat kann man wieder einloggen! Also voicetool ausmachen und einloggen!

DAS IST KEIN SCHERZ!


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (26. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> an alle voicetool user: bei uns aus der Legion hat es JEDEN der das voicetool "Shockvoice" benutzt aus dem spiel gehauen...alle die dieses programm nicht genutzt haben, konnten weiter spielen, dies ist uns grade aufgefallen...nachdem man das Programm geschlossen hat kann man wieder einloggen! Also voicetool ausmachen und einloggen!
> 
> DAS IST KEIN SCHERZ!



Bei mir in der Gruppe sind alle die Windows haben(das waren leider alle) rausgeflogen also kein Windows nutzen


----------



## RomanGV1 (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Gruppe sind alle die Windows haben(das waren leider alle) rausgeflogen also kein Windows nutzen



hatte ich mir auch gedacht..
Solch nen spittel prog hat nix mit dem AION kick zu tun..
Auch nicht mit TS oder was auch immer.. es lag only am game selbst..


----------



## Doomsta (26. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> an alle voicetool user: bei uns aus der Legion hat es JEDEN der das voicetool "Shockvoice" benutzt aus dem spiel gehauen...alle die dieses programm nicht genutzt haben, konnten weiter spielen, dies ist uns grade aufgefallen...nachdem man das Programm geschlossen hat kann man wieder einloggen! Also voicetool ausmachen und einloggen!
> 
> DAS IST KEIN SCHERZ!



o.O bei mir kann ich nicht einloggen wenn ich mumble an habe...mach ichs aus kann ich einloggen wtf.


----------



## Flaschenpost (26. September 2009)

> Ich auch auf Thor und dass ohne Warteschlange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mist, in der Warteschlange , zu spät geschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (26. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Mist, in der Warteschlange , zu spät geschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, 530/588

geht ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber langsam sollte das mal aufhören mit den Warteschleifen...


----------



## Squizzel (26. September 2009)

Ich wär gerne in der Nerthus Warteschleife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (26. September 2009)

joa selbst auf balder habe ich schon ne warteschlange von 6 min, kurz nachdem die server gestartet sind. nur nen neuen server konnte ich leider nicht finden.
bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich nicht auch auf dem neuen server trotz level 13 anfange. mal sehen wie sich die warteschlangen entwickeln


----------



## mib2000 (26. September 2009)

ach jedes spiel/jede software kränkelt am anfang rum ^^  des sollt jeder wissen und akzeptieren...

wird schon alles werden ^^


----------



## -timeplot- (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Ich warte 45Minuten in der Warteschlnage und das auf Balder 10Minuten später ist der Server down! -.-
> 
> is doch kein Problem ne News zu schreiben meine fresse





jo war bei mir genauso und auch auf balder....schöne scheisse:-)





gru?


----------



## Lyx (26. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Wofür bezahle ich denn hier gleich direkt Kündigen



... und tschüß!


----------

